# Another victim of the Pendant addiction.



## LabTrnr (Jul 4, 2009)

Saw all the postings of the nice pendants so I thought I'd try my hand. Two Corian, three Koa, 1 Pheasant wood and 1 Mango. I've found that you can't just turn one, once some one of the female persuasion sees it you'll be turning a bunch of them. Next thing you know they're asking what other kinds of wood you have and couldn't you make a nice segmented one. Took one to work and got two orders, hope these will make a nice lead in for pens and other stuff. Now if I could just find somebody to make the necklace part, those little ring connector things get lost in my sausage fingers.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 4, 2009)

Those look really good.  maybe we need a subgroup, International Association of Pendant Turners.....


----------



## hewunch (Jul 4, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 4, 2009)

wow I really need to get into the shop and make some of those.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 4, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> wow I really need to get into the shop and make some of those.


I hear there is a new tutorial in the library :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 5, 2009)

> I hear there is a new tutorial in the library



I heard that too!


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 5, 2009)

Heck ----even I found my way to the Library.
Now all I need is some tape?????????


----------



## philb (Jul 5, 2009)

They look awesome! 

What kind of finish you have on those, looks nearly as glossy as a CA finish!

Phil


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## LabTrnr (Jul 5, 2009)

I use rattle can lacquer, put on in several light coats. Seems to be the easiest, I noticed that some are using CA but I thought there would be issues getting a good uniform finish with the multiple levels. I figured I could turn a bunch and spray them all at once. The corian ones, of course, don't need a finish. I like how the white comes out, I'd like to find some solid black and see how that looks. Next item on the agenda is earrings to go with the pendants....I really don't want to make jewelry but now the cat's out of the bag.


----------



## artme (Jul 5, 2009)

Like 'em all, especially the Pheasant wood.


----------



## gketell (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome pendants!!



LabTrnr said:


> Now if I could just find somebody to make the necklace part, those little ring connector things get lost in my sausage fingers.



The best way I have found to do it uses no rings and makes the length of the necklace adjustable to fit any neck.

After looping it through the pendant hole like you did take the left lead and tie a simple overhand knot around the right lead, take the right lead and tie a simple overhand knot over the left lead.  Now the wearer can slide the knots together and slip it over their head and then slide the knots apart to put the pendant right where they want it on their chest.

Gk


----------



## broitblat (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice looking work!

-Barry


----------



## Bill Daniels (Jul 6, 2009)

I love all the pictures of Pendants. Where does oe come up with the info (plans) for making some of these?
Bill Daniels, Florida retiree


----------



## hewunch (Jul 6, 2009)

look in the library under 2009 it is the most recent article.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 6, 2009)

I bought the tape at wallyworld---over by the spray paint.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 7, 2009)

Really nic colllection. I like the variety of holes to change the look.


----------

